# Dual Citizenship



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

Hello!

My husband and I live in the US. My understanding so far is that my husband, the son of a Mexican born citizen can get citizenship in Mexico in the states at a Mexican consulate. (His greatgrandfather, interestingly, was THE Mexican Consolate in LA many years ago. we will bring the plaque with us just for fun!) I will need to live in Mexico for 2 years from what I understand before I can get citizenship. 

Does anyone know if married to a Mexican citizen I will be able to work? I think I have to get permanent resident status. How difficult is that when you are married to a Mexican citizen? Thanks in advance for your information!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You'll need a Permanente visa to work, but as you husband is or will be a Mexican citizen, that should be easy. One caution, since you want citizenship, it might be easier if your Passport and Birth Certificate have the exact same name. SRE can get picky about this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you get a Residente Temporal visa, you must request permission from INM for a ‘lucrativa‘ endorsement. However, a Residente Permanente visa does allow you to work in Mexico. You mentioned that you were a speech therapist, but do not speak Spanish. What work would you do if you do not speak Spanish?


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

Wow. I didn't know that, actually, I did know anything! So maybe if I change my name back to my birth name I will be better off?


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

Oh I'm working on Spanish, but I'm a swallowing specialist in rehab.


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

What if I have my marriage certificate showing my name change?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico is pretty fussy about names being absolutely identical on all documents; birth certificates, passports, immigration documents, licenses, permits, electric or phone bills, deeds, etc. So, that is definitely something that you might want to get arranged before moving. Many folks from north of the border have run into this difficulty, especially when applying to SRE for citizenship, and it is difficult and expensive to find ways to solve the problem from outside of one‘s home country. In Mexico, everyone keeps their same name forever. It does not change at marriage. Even an initial, instead of a middle name, will cause trouble. 
No, having your marriage certificate will not help. You would still have to go through a legal process to establish that you are “the same person“.


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

I could do my job in Swahili on a mountain if I had to


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

Wow that's going to be tough for my hubby who was adopted and name changed from original birth name where his birth father is listed. His grandfather who is listed on his adoption birth cert was also born in Mexico but he passed away and will not be able to accompany us to the consolate. Maybe the magana plaque from his great grandfather will help us out.


----------



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you by the way, your information is greatly valuable to me and I am very appreciate time for your time.
Do you think it's possible for him to get his citizenship with his adopted birth certificate even though he will not have his family present to vouch for him? They are both deceased. But at least his passport has his adopted name. He can probably get a hold of his adopted fathers birth certificate.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mexico is pretty fussy about names being absolutely identical on all documents; birth certificates, passports, immigration documents, licenses, permits, electric or phone bills, deeds, etc. .


True. Get your name consistent. Make any necessary name changes on documents NOB where it's far easier.... because it's impossible in Mexico, then leave behind anything contrary. Stop by Vegas and get married again if you have to. Nevada now has really cool tri-lingual apostilles, Spanish included.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would hope that his original birth certificate has his “Mexican name“, rather than his adopted name, and that he will be able to obtain his Mexican birth parents‘ birth certificates from the appropriate ‘registros publicos‘ in the municipio where they were born. Then, I suspect that he will need a lawyer to prepare legal documents establishing his adopted name as an AKA, a process that will probably have to be repeated in Mexico. 
None of it will be easy or inexpensive........


----------

